# Philly area Meetup group for Women with SA



## wallflower83 (Mar 28, 2016)

If any female in this forum is from Philly or close by, I've started a meetup group for women with SA. If you're near by and interested, join us! www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Sister-Circle/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

